# 2011-2013 tour



## m.kelly977 (Jun 27, 2010)

hi, i'm mike and relatively new to the internet and brand new to BritishExpats, i'm planning a trip down through france and spain from spring 2011 to winter 2012. as two couples in a 7 berth motor home we are hoping to subsidies our trip with a bit of work, myself and russell for the last 30 years have worked in the building industry and we are also licencees(publicans) are partners are also hard working with varied back grounds but presently in pub management.
we have several weeks of non urgent work for uk friends which we will fit in when we have prepared our route .

we are NOT looking for 2 years work but maybe 4-6months to break the trip and maybe decide what we want to do or settle in the future.

we will be fully equipped to carry out carpentry, roofing, plastering, tiling, decorating, kitchen fitting and we could also run a busy bar.

we not looking to earn a fortune but to subsidies a long holiday now the kids have flown the nest.

if any one has any ideas, it will be good to hear them.

i will also keep you posted on where we are going and what we're doing if i havent bored you to death yet watch this space!


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

m.kelly977 said:


> hi, i'm mike and relatively new to the internet and brand new to BritishExpats, i'm planning a trip down through france and spain from spring 2011 to winter 2012. as two couples in a 7 berth motor home we are hoping to subsidies our trip with a bit of work, myself and russell for the last 30 years have worked in the building industry and we are also licencees(publicans) are partners are also hard working with varied back grounds but presently in pub management.
> we have several weeks of non urgent work for uk friends which we will fit in when we have prepared our route .
> 
> we are NOT looking for 2 years work but maybe 4-6months to break the trip and maybe decide what we want to do or settle in the future.
> ...


Hi - Campsite jobs are available in France and Spain and we are told you should apply for these in the October the year previous. The seasons are quite long though, May to September!

If you Google search Eurocamp it will lead you (eventually) to a job vacancies page.

Other than that have a fab journey. We have motorhomed a lot in both France and Spain - enjoy!

We have a motorhome/travel website Club Motorhome which you might find of interest with lots of places to stay with a motorhome reviewed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

m.kelly977 said:


> hi, i'm mike and relatively new to the internet and brand new to BritishExpats, i'm planning a trip down through france and spain from spring 2011 to winter 2012. as two couples in a 7 berth motor home we are hoping to subsidies our trip with a bit of work, myself and russell for the last 30 years have worked in the building industry and we are also licencees(publicans) are partners are also hard working with varied back grounds but presently in pub management.
> we have several weeks of non urgent work for uk friends which we will fit in when we have prepared our route .
> 
> we are NOT looking for 2 years work but maybe 4-6months to break the trip and maybe decide what we want to do or settle in the future.
> ...


you do need to check local rules & regs re building 

and register as a resident & pay autonomo if you're to be legal









and btw - this isn't BritishExpats forum


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

m.kelly977 said:


> hi, i'm mike and relatively new to the internet and brand new to BritishExpats, i'm planning a trip down through france and spain from spring 2011 to winter 2012. as two couples in a 7 berth motor home we are hoping to subsidies our trip with a bit of work, myself and russell for the last 30 years have worked in the building industry and we are also licencees(publicans) are partners are also hard working with varied back grounds but presently in pub management.
> we have several weeks of non urgent work for uk friends which we will fit in when we have prepared our route .
> 
> we are NOT looking for 2 years work but maybe 4-6months to break the trip and maybe decide what we want to do or settle in the future.
> ...


Interesting idea - hope it works out 
Maybe look for dilapidated hotels/ guest houses and see if you can get meals in exchange for work on the building??
I'd be interested to know how you get on!
PS Careful where you park the motor home...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

a 7berth motor home is a big beastie. what might be an idea would be get one of the little "plastic cars" Aixim's I think they called, and either put it on a trailer or one of those towbars that steer the towed car. the big beastie will consume more fuel and harder to park in towns.

My mate is planning a similar trip when/if he retires


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> .... or one of those towbars that steer the towed car.


Don't whatever you do get one of those (A-Frames) they are illegal in Spain - lots of info on motorhome forums about them. Can work out very costly in fines and inconvenience


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

neilmac said:


> Don't whatever you do get one of those (A-Frames) they are illegal in Spain - lots of info on motorhome forums about them. Can work out very costly in fines and inconvenience


Really??? I've seen at least four of them on the Alcoy/Benidorm road Thanks for the info. I'll pass it on to my mate.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> Really??? I've seen at least four of them on the Alcoy/Benidorm road Thanks for the info. I'll pass it on to my mate.


Yep really. They may not be 'illegal' in the UK so therefore considered legal, but not in Spain - rather than type it all out myself  I found this excellent explanation on the internet. Its a bit longwinded but useful to your mate I'd think...

_As with UK, each country has its own rules, even within the EC. However, Switzerland is not in the EC. 

In principle, if a vehicle/vehicle combination is legal in the country in which it is registered, it should be accepted (as a "visitor") in any other EC state.

Many UK motorhomers tow cars on A frames outside the UK without challenge, but the legal status of doing this is not completely clear. 

Our UK legal framework is generally permissive. That is to say, if something is not actually banned, it is deemed legal. The legality of towing a car on an A frame in UK has - so far as I am aware - not yet been tested in court so, as it remains undefined, the practise is broadly accepted. If you will, it is a "grey" area.

However, most of the rest of Europe adopts a restrictive approach to legalisation, under which, generally, if something has not specifically been legalised, it is deemed illegal. 

The problem is that just as A frames have not been declared actually illegal in UK, they have not been declared actually legal in other EC states. So, for vehicles registered outside the UK, they would be deemed illegal.

Towing a car on an A frame outside the UK could thus present its owner with a difficulty. If challenged to show how he is entitled to do this as a visitor he can't, because he can't prove it is legal in UK, and so can't demonstrate his entitlement for the combination to be accepted elsewhere in the EC.

There are two recognised "grey" areas that bear upon the legality of A frame towing in UK. First up, when towed, the car, legally, becomes a trailer. However, because it is a car, it will have brakes. Because it has now become a braked trailer, irrespective of its weight, the brakes must work, to a minimum efficiency, in conjunction with the towing vehicle's brakes. Devices are available that claim to achieve this, but simple over-run braking, such as used on caravans, are suspect if used on cars with servo assisted braking systems because, after a few applications, the servo reservoir will be exhausted, so the braking efficiency will be sharply reduced.

The further grey area concerns reversing. It is a requirement that the brakes of the trailer must disengage when the combination is reversed. This is accommodated by the design of trailer brakes but, for obvious reasons, car brakes cannot have this feature.

Therefore, if you want complete peace of mind, demonstrable legality throughout all of Europe whether or not EC, and the ability to reverse the combination under reasonable control, the only solution is to carry the car on a purpose made trailer.

_

Hope this helps.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

neilmac said:


> Yep really. They may not be 'illegal' in the UK so therefore considered legal, but not in Spain - rather than type it all out myself  I found this excellent explanation on the internet. Its a bit longwinded but useful to your mate I'd think...
> 
> _As with UK, each country has its own rules, even within the EC. However, Switzerland is not in the EC.
> 
> ...



Thanks It does and I will certainly pass it on.


----------

